# Ever Heard Of Peanut Soup?



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

I have read that George Washington liked his peanut soup, and it was a favorite at Mt Vernon.  Has anyone ever tried it?

http://melanieolson.blogspot.com/2009/12/mount-vernon-colonial-peanut-and.html


----------



## marinaio (Jun 12, 2014)

I haven't ever tried it but I suppose since peanuts are legumes they could be made into something similar to bean soup.  Most outside of the South are only familiar with the roasted/salted peanut but I became familiar with raw peanuts while stationed in Norfolk, called the goobers as I remember and we boiled them in salt water.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2014)

Does natural peanut butter count?   :stirthepot: ..   ... reminds me of soup!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Does natural peanut butter count?   :stirthepot: ..   ... reminds me of soup!



I cannot tell a lie..I am not a fan of peanut butter, even as a boy, It was not a favorite.  My interest is historical, as George W. liked it...or maybe it was Jimmy Carter?


----------

